# Mk3 cluster in Mk2 dash



## paulzeee (Dec 25, 2005)

Since there really aren't any photos of this I thought I'd share. I think I did a pretty good job getting it to sit as high as possible.



















I used a dremel to cut the bottom side of the dash where the cluster fits. I also used the stock rails and just pinched the cluster between them - it's rock solid with some modifications. 










After looking at these pictures and now that the dash is in the car it sits slightly higher. I'll take new pictures.


----------

